# Hardwood floor work?



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking to get our hardwood floors stripped, stained, sealed. The location is in FWB. I have tried calling several businesses in the Ft. Walton area but apparently no one wants any work because getting a call back is impossible. Any leads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I passed your number on to a friend of mine that's in the business.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Give the stain portion of the job some thought.
I always recommend a natural finish - whether clear or Amber.
Staining a floor requires a lot more work ...in prep, sanding, and finishing.
Staining an older floor is unpredictable.
Troendle hardwood on Davis hwy - Pensacola does nothing but floors....the price matches the experience.
Be careful who you let work on your floors....hardwood is stupidly expensive to buy now.....you don't want to have to replace/repair any.

If your floors are not in really poor shape - you may be able to just "screen" it and add an appropriate top coat.
Even if you have a few worn spots that are worse.... A good floor guy should be able to touch them up to make them blend in.
Sanding back to raw wood is a last resort and is expensive.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea I don't think we need any sanding the floors are in very good shape. The wife wants darker floors, I have to accommodate the boss!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Give the stain portion of the job some thought.
> I always recommend a natural finish - whether clear or Amber.
> Staining a floor requires a lot more work ...in prep, sanding, and finishing.
> Staining an older floor is unpredictable.
> ...


Yep unless you have true 3/4 oak floors you can't sand them enough to change colors


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

floorguy said:


> Yep unless you have true 3/4 oak floors you can't sand them enough to change colors



Well until I can actually get someone to come look at it I don't know what I can do. It's a new purchase, not our current home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Will make some calls for you I no longer have my business or I would be happy to look at it for you.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> Yea I don't think we need any sanding the floors are in very good shape. The wife wants darker floors, I have to accommodate the boss!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's a newer house the floor is probably a laminate of some sort.
Does it move when you step on it? (Floating floor)
If it's a laminate, and it's not glued....you just need to start shopping for new laminate. It will be easier to find an installer for that.
Dead giveaway for whether it's laminate would be that you are on a slab....no crawl space. Very rare to have actual hardwood on a slab.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> If it's a newer house the floor is probably a laminate of some sort.
> Does it move when you step on it? (Floating floor)
> If it's a laminate, and it's not glued....you just need to start shopping for new laminate. It will be easier to find an installer for that.
> Dead giveaway for whether it's laminate would be that you are on a slab....no crawl space. Very rare to have actual hardwood on a slab.


New to me, not new in general the home was built in 64. They are wood floors.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> New to me, not new in general the home was built in 64. They are wood floors.


Oh...ok - got it.

Since your floors are in good condition - you might want to mention to the wife that it will cost between $10 and $15 per square foot to change the color of the floor....maybe more.
With a modest floorplan - that could get up around $15k pretty fast.
You would also have to completely move out of the home for at least a week.
- just a few things to think about. 
If you had to do it that would be one thing....but you could buy a jet ski, 4 wheeler, or a cheap boat instead.
Hell - you could remodel the kitchen or bathroom for that.
Good luck!
PS: if you really HAVE to darken the floors - I'd check into a tinted floor grade top coat. Might be able to test in in an inconspicuous area ....closet? Floor would still need to be lightly sanded first....or you will have adhesion problems.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

We've used Trondle Hardwood floors in the past, they are in pensacola.. Not sure if they go that far or not.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

text me a couple of pics 850 341 6290. I can probably tell you whats going on and price it for you from those. I have to do a job in LA next 10days or I would come over there on Monday and look at them.
re-sand and finish/with dark stain should run between 4or 5$ per sq ft.depending on condition of the floor,type of wood ect. work will generally take 7/8 days depending on type of stain and finish used and area to be done.
If wife insists on a darker color sanding to bare wood is the only way.
Troendle floors is a very good way for you to go as well.

Jim Callaham


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

jcallaham said:


> text me a couple of pics 850 341 6290. I can probably tell you whats going on and price it for you from those. I have to do a job in LA next 10days or I would come over there on Monday and look at them.
> re-sand and finish/with dark stain should run between 4or 5$ per sq ft.depending on condition of the floor,type of wood ect. work will generally take 7/8 days depending on type of stain and finish used and area to be done.
> If wife insists on a darker color sanding to bare wood is the only way.
> Troendle floors is a very good way for you to go as well.
> ...


Hey Jim - those are good prices ...I couldnt find anyone that reasonable for my last project .....had to do it myself. Not my specialty.
If you PM me your info - I can probably send you some work in the future.
Most of my projects are in Pensacola.


----------

